# Wie div am besten einsetzen...



## Darian (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin da so am herumwerkeln, und dachte mir ich möchte jetzt gerne mal wissen wie man es am besten macht.

Ich habe euch dazu ein Beispiel Foto angehängt!

Würdet ihr da für die Überschrift ein div benutzen?
Für ersten Text wieder eine, und fürs Datum natürlich auch eine?
Und dann abwechseln zwischen den roten und den normlen Text wieder?

Eine grosse div Box darüber legen, und das Bild in den Hintergrund geben, und die anderen divs mit padding einrücken?

Ich habe sonst alles in einer externen css Datei, oder würdet ihr so Sachen einfach in den html Code schreiben?

Ist es den nötig soviele divs zu verwenden, oder mache ich da was falsch?

Würdet ihr eher mit außenabstand, oder mit innenabstand arbeiten, wie ist es den für die Browser dann am saubersten

Wäre super wenn ich trotz der komischen Frage vielleicht ein paar für mich Hilfreiche Infos bekommen könnte.

lg und danke für eventuelle Antworten
Darian


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2008)

Hi.





Darian hat gesagt.:


> Würdet ihr da für die Überschrift ein div benutzen?
> Für ersten Text wieder eine, und fürs Datum natürlich auch eine?
> Und dann abwechseln zwischen den roten und den normlen Text wieder?


Semantisch kannst du hierfür auch die entsprechenden HTML-Elemente zur Textstrukturierung verwenden:


Überschriften
Textabsätze
und sie wie gewünscht mit CSS formatieren.


----------



## Darian (13. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Infos.

Du würdest also nicht endlos viele div verwenden, sondern die html Blöcke wie zum Beispiel <p></p> mit css formatieren?+

Ist vermutlich besser, weil meine style.css schon ziemlich voll wird mit soviel unübersichtlichen kram und id definitionen für die ganzen divs.

Werde ich so einfach einmal probieren, ob mir so besser gefällt.

Hat hier sonst noch jemand Infos für mich, wäre dankbar für jede Kleinigkeit.

lg Darian


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2008)

Darian hat gesagt.:


> Du würdest also nicht endlos viele div verwenden, sondern die html Blöcke wie zum Beispiel <p></p> mit css formatieren?+


Jep, ansonsten leidet das Markup am Ende unter "Divitis".

Bei Wikipedia gab's dazu auch mal einen Artikel, der, wie ich eben feststellen musste, mittlerweile gelöscht wurde.

Aber über  kannst du auch entsprechendes nachlesen -> divitis


----------



## Darian (13. Februar 2008)

Ah ok, von sowas habe ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gehört.

Und was ist wenn man zuviel verwendet, wird die Homepage langsamer, oder warum ist das so schlimm?

Sollte ich bei den <p> das style direkt ins html schreiben, oder in die externe css Datei?

lg Darian


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2008)

Man sollte sich um ein semantisches Markup bemühen und die HTML-Elemente gezielt einsetzen, die dafür vorgesehen sind, also z.B. das h1-Element für eine Überschrift 1. Ordnung, oder das p-Element für einen Textabsatz.

Die Formatierung der Elemente wird in einem zentralen Stylesheet, vorzugsweise in einer CSS-Datei vorgenommen, um so das Layout der Seite global zu verwalten, und bei zukünftigen Änderungen diese nur einmal vornehmen zu müssen. Ansonsten müsstest du in jeder einzelnen Seite das Styling überarbeiten, was dann doch sehr umständlich, weil arbeits- und zeitintensiv wäre.


----------

